# Poll:- Protein with water or milk



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

*Gow do you take your protein drinks??*​
Milk26440.37%Water39059.63%


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Vote away guys


----------



## Up and Under (May 27, 2006)

Both


----------



## richiecoops (Mar 16, 2006)

I weened myself off milk - now i'm a waterboy!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I actually often prefer the taste with water (weirdo I know!) so it's mostly water for me. I do have 100ml of milk in my 500ml breakfast shake, but that's mainly for the calcium*, or if I'm using unflavoured whey the small amount of sugar does help the taste.

*which reminds me I must find out how much calcium there is in whey since I suspect it may actually be rather a lot so adding milk for this could be unnecessary.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Kevo, welldone mate, will be interesting to see final results when the votings over. Cheers matey.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

not a prob mate


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

water is better for ure pwo shake coz its absorbed quicker - so i heard!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Our Extreme whey is designed to be taken with water as the amino acids are in the same priority ratio as they are found in human muscle tissue and milk alters this and further slows digestion.

I would say to people if using this product for PWO it should be in water, if for the time release properties at bedtime or if during the day you struggle to find time to eat as regularly as you should I'd say use milk to enhance the time release nature of the product.

If using Extreme Performance Whey and you are eating or drinking a shake every couple of hours I would advise smaller servings in water allowing fast easy digestion but if you need to slow down the absorption then use milk.

It is worth bearing in mind 20% of people are intolerant to milk, this figure tends to be higher in blacks and asians than it is in white Europeans, most intolerant people don't even realise they have a problem with it as all it does to many is slow their metabolic rate and interfere with the digestion of other foods.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Water for me but I only do shakes for PWO, all other meals are whole foods.

I like to eat


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

water for me!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Ultrasonic said:


> I actually often prefer the taste with water (weirdo I know!) so it's mostly water for me. I do have 100ml of milk in my 500ml breakfast shake, but that's mainly for the calcium*, or if I'm using unflavoured whey the small amount of sugar does help the taste.
> 
> *which reminds me I must find out how much calcium there is in whey since I suspect it may actually be rather a lot so adding milk for this could be unnecessary.


100ml or couple of sips of milk won't hurt


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i prefer milk as it add's to the taste and add's a lil more protien and the calcium dont hurt


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

water for PWO and skimmed milk for last thing on a night before i go to bed, along with 4 EFA's


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

el_tanko said:


> water is better for ure pwo shake coz its absorbed quicker - so i heard!


Yes am and PWO you want quick absorbsion so water is best. Before bed I have a casein based drink with milk so the fat will delay the absorbsion of the protein further and drip fead the muscle all night.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Water PWO.......Milk if replacing a meal.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Aftershock said:


> Yes am and PWO you want quick absorbsion so water is best. Before bed I have a casein based drink with milk so the fat will delay the absorbsion of the protein further and drip fead the muscle all night.


it would take all night to absorb? how long does it take to absorb in milk?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

OnePack said:


> it would take all night to absorb? how long does it take to absorb in milk?


All night 

Dont actually know Onepack to be honest, several hours?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

OnePack said:


> it would take all night to absorb? how long does it take to absorb in milk?


Casein curdles and forms one big lump in the gut which is broken down slowly all night, (In contrast to whey protein which is in and out of the system in a couple of hours), the fats further reduce the absorbsion rate. So yeah pretty much getting a slow release of protein into the system throughout the night which will graetly reduce the chances of you going catabolic while you sleep.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You could add some apple pectin to further slow the digestion of the protein, that too gel's in the stomach.

Great for lowering GI and cholesterol (bad).


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Both, I use half goats milk and half water.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

There are some interesting ideas on how well we can use protein in the absence of fats - it seems that whole organic milk might be a good idea in all but post workout (where digestion times are an issue).

Latest studies show skimmed milk in particular to be pretty useless and even encourages fat storage, due to the absence of the essential fat, vits and minerals for the protein usage - almost like the badness of refined carbs.

One to keep in mind....


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

mb250 said:


> Latest studies show skimmed milk in particular to be pretty useless and even encourages fat storage, due to the absence of the essential fat, vits and minerals for the protein usage - almost like the badness of refined carbs.


Very interesting. If it's easy for you is there any chance you could give me one or two references of where details of these studies are published? It sounds like they'd be worth checking out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll try to dig them out. From what i recall it runs along the same lines as refining carbohydrates - essentially giving 'empty calories' as often reffered to in cakes etc

Essetnially milk is designed to be used as a whole, the various fat soluble vits, minerals and enzymes all assist in the protein and carb breakdown and usage. Skimmed milk in particular was indicated to encourage deamination (the breakdown of amino acids into acid and ammonia) which ibn turn ihibits glycogen use- in theory encouraging fat storage.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would like to see it too but I already knew that taking the fat out of milk was a bad idea.

Babies need fat for brain development.

Mothers milk has tons of fat.

Anytime you take something and refine it speeds the spiking of blood sugars and loses some nutrition.

Apples are low in the glycemic index but apple juice is much higher.

Why?

Absense of fiber.

Meat for another example a steak does not spike blood sugars as high as ground beef does.

Why?

The grinding took away a portion of the digestive process.

I do believe mb250 is right on this one. Many people drink no fat milk and that would spike blood sugars due to the fat being removed.

Seems like everyone wants to re-invent the wheel.

You have to have fat in your diet, you cant live without it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Its still designed for baby cows though 

Whole Milk got a beating in the anti saturated fat days, now people are realising the importance of sat fats for hormones, etc etc and realised trans fats cause the major problems.

Milk fat is even a great source of short and medium chain triglycerides.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I even get free range eggs from my buddy at work where his chickens run around his yard eating bugs and all kinds of stuff.

Free range eggs have 19 times the Omega 3 than store bought eggs.

It is not just trans fats its also hydrogenated oils too.

That stuff will kill you and it is in everything.

Guys get on me for eating eggs and they are eating a dougnut and a cup of coffee.

People are so fat phobic it is sickening. But these people have no problems opening up a bag of chips(crisps to you UK dudes) and wolfing them down with a soda.

My friend picks on me for eating 12 fish oils a day and I just got on him for eating a cup of noodles and soda for a meal.

I told him that is going to kill him, he said it was cheap. I said duh there is nothing in there

Thanks for the input mb250


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting reading, i'd liek to hear what our pro BBers on here have to say. It make sense, infact i start drinking whole milk a while ago, but then i read alot of people (in mags and forums) in very good shape use alot of skim milk.

I started brining a flask to work and sometimes make up a skim milk protein shake.....then add olive oil. is this better than using whole milk? or a pointless exercise? Would i be better using whole milk with some water, to add volume, and adding protein powder?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Milk when bulking, water when cutting for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

The only thing i can think of concerning protein powders (of a decent quality) and mixing with milk is the change in amino acid profile could potentially be worse, and again would encourage the breakdown of the aminos un-needed.

The main reason to use whole milk is so your body can use the protein within the milk itself properly, and avoid vitamin and nutrient theft from elsewhere, but im pretty sure that without fat you dont utilise protein fully. However, to what extent and what levels of fat need to be present im not sure on (ie if you have decent fats in your diet this may not be an issue when consuming protein drinks with water)


----------



## Draculas (Oct 5, 2006)

100% water at any time, lactose spoils everything


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Draculas said:


> 100% water at any time, lactose spoils everything


 How?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol-milk is one of my main sources of protein-

interesting tho!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think milk's profile gets ruined when you pasteurize, homogenize, and remove the fats.

Lactose is just a carbohydrate and if you have problems with digestion it is an enzyme issue. Simple addition of an enzyme to your diet cures that right now.

Another thing that helps is pro-biotics like lactobacillus acidophilus.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Which enzymes do you recommend. I find milk upsets my stomach quite bad


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Which enzymes do you recommend. I find milk upsets my stomach quite bad


That is because you are not breaking down the carbohydrate lactose that is in milk.

Some pro-biotics and digestive enzymes would kick that problem down.

The enzyme that will break this down is called lactase, there are many products that will help this. But it would hurt to take more than one enzyme to help break downt the protein and fat too.

I think you can buy lactase on its own in health food stores.


----------



## massomass (Oct 18, 2006)

Doesn't it depend on the Amino acid profile? I heard from the late Paul Borresen and also from Stettler of Area Nine UK that some protein powders amino acid profile gets changed to a negative when milk is added? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can you explain how a amino acid profile can be changed to a negative just by adding milk??? i would understand more if you said that the amino acid profile was not as perfect when milk was added but make it negative man thats a change....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think taking the fat out of whole milk is seriously a bad idea.

People have less digestive issues with fat free milk than whole milk.


----------



## postie (Jul 6, 2006)

i take mine mainly with milk need the cals


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

use water and add natty peanut butter for extra cals...


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

water


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

I always use water in my protien shakes and pwo's however on the days i train i take a double dose of protien with skimmed milk before bed for the slow digestion so that my body really gets the chance to rebuild itself and recover over night (and i try to get at least 8 hours of sleep on these training days)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont think that skim milk will slow digestion.

I think cottage cheese would tho.

Fish oils probably.

Olive oil probably.


----------



## chud (Jul 6, 2006)

water 4 me just easier taste a bit better aswell i think with milk i feel 2 bloated


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Water for me to, I hate it with milk, if you put plenty of protien powder in you can't tell the difference.


----------



## Mr fixit (Mar 9, 2007)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> water is better for ure pwo shake coz its absorbed quicker - so i heard!


This is exactly correct, the stomach make up allows for quicker up take of nutrients with water.


----------



## Mr_Haapy (Dec 8, 2006)

Mostly oat milk for me..and if I run out of oat milk, watered down milk (i'm getting there..lol).


----------



## kay2 (Sep 2, 2004)

milk, much thicker and more filling:beer1:


----------



## jamieg666 (Mar 7, 2007)

I cant drink it with water it makes me chuck it tastes like puddle water no matter how i make it:bounce:


----------



## UKRaven (Jan 8, 2007)

both milk to slow the absorbsion down a bit when required and water when i want quicker absorsion ie pwo


----------



## lxkid (Mar 15, 2007)

In the wk i mix the protien with water and on the wkends i mix with milk.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

i no water is probaly one of the most important things your body needs but milk offers you that little bit extra protein and after all thats the point to a protein shake


----------



## Aruba (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't take milk at all. I prefer water. On training days I normally take my protein as soon as I wake up (I put the shaker the night before in the bathroom, so I can easily fill it up with water) and another one about 30min. after my training.

The rest of the day I have 6 self-made basic foods (I like to know what I'm eating).

Before bed I always have my self made Dutch Quark meal with enough casein and calcium. A 250g Quark Meadow Churn tub makes two portions of: 233 Kcal - 28g protein - 28g simple carbs - 1g fat.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

well ive always had with milk, but now its sooo much easier to take with water its alot thinner, but if ive not got decent food in my house ill do with milk to fill me until i can get my hands on sum real food hehe


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

milk first thing in the morning but water there after


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Milk when maintaining / bulking and water for cutting.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

with fruit juice,ha!:tongue10:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

it depends on when i am having it TBH if its in the morning when i wake or in the day (PWO) then i will have it with water, but if its b4 bed milk to slow the digesting process down!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I would puke if it was with milk water all the way for me


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

^^^^^ AGREED ^^^^^

Some protein powders are bad enough - couldn't bear them with milk.

Water everytime.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

I mix mine with beer.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Personally I want as much nutrition as I can get out of each shake, so I always use milk.

Most shakes with water also taste rank, so it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont like them with water so I mix it half and half when ever possible


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

I always use water, although previously used milk and whey PWO because of the studies showing that a combination of whey and milk protein are better PWO than whey alone. But can't stomach milk now, oh well!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I now have mine with water as I was taking up to 1.5 liters of milk a day!


----------



## Krashslaughta (Feb 4, 2008)

With Water upon waking, mid morning, pre and post workout.

With Milk straight before bedtime as then it's a close to a Casein as I can get


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Both. Water PWO and milk any other time.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm a milkman.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

anything wet will do


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Smoothie maker, 3 big scoops and half a pint of water. Its lovely.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

water or milk, which ever feel lk


----------



## Tomskiii (Sep 12, 2007)

Started out with milk, tried water when didnt want to buy milk for myself, not gonna go back to milk really, maybe half and half sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

same, water, milk makes me have nausea, yet milk on its own i cam drink a keg of it

i do struggle to enjoy the protein shake with water though and preferred the taste with milk

if i was to get lactose enzymes, what others do you recommend?

you seem to know abit about it hachskii, what do you think i should do buddy?


----------



## Azz (Nov 2, 2007)

Has to be water for me


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I use water for my shakes as I am already drinking everyones milk too fast.


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

im 210lb at 6%bf a lil milk wnt hurt me


----------



## juntamonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

Water just for the ease, I dont care too much for amazing flavour I just want it down me......


----------



## gaz 1982 (Jul 29, 2007)

with water and then poured over 6 weetabix every morning hhhmmmmmmm


----------



## HinduWarrior (Oct 18, 2007)

Is whey with whole milk any good before bed, will it provide a steady flow of protein while sleeping, or should whole mile be replaced with semi or skimmed?


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

HinduWarrior said:


> Is whey with whole milk any good before bed, will it provide a steady flow of protein while sleeping, or should whole mile be replaced with semi or skimmed?


 If your a hard gainer trying to bulk up i would say use whole milk. The added fat will help slow down the insulin spike which isn't good as when you sleep your body releases most of it's GH about 90mins or so in. Eating or drinking anyting that spikes insulin this close to sleep is said to not be such a good thing.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

water as i cant do milk anymore

they taste better with milk though but it is not worrth the time sat on the porcelain throne if im honest


----------



## HinduWarrior (Oct 18, 2007)

fits said:


> If your a hard gainer trying to bulk up i would say use whole milk. The added fat will help slow down the insulin spike which isn't good as when you sleep your body releases most of it's GH about 90mins or so in. Eating or drinking anyting that spikes insulin this close to sleep is said to not be such a good thing.


wicked, thanks mate, i think i'll stick to whey in whole milk before sleep!


----------



## Yea Boi (Mar 24, 2008)

i try to take them as much as i can with milk simply as the milk gives more protein but i feel it tastes too thick and sometime i have to do about 125ml water + 125ml milk together just to thin it out abit, maybe its just the cheap stuff i got from holland and barrett which is no good with milk but will soon see when i buy something else


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

water water water


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

The only people who should avoid milk:

those with lactose issues

those who dont agree with the ethics of milk and its use

those pre contest

There is no issue with the slowing of the absoprtion, no requirement to have water after training an certainly no requirement to use milk before bed.

Why do the yanks use chocolate milk PWO if milk is so slow digesting? Why is milk 'slow' when it is so insulinogenic? Just how much casein does 250ml of milk has to make it a slow protein?

Bottom line, it matters not and the consumption of whey is over hyped and provides one small part of anyones regime and the whole milk Vs water debate is like the wine or beer with a meal. They both taste good, both get you ****ed and are both enjoyed by many


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> The only people who should avoid milk:
> 
> those with lactose issues
> 
> ...


wrong

1. it's the fat in the milk that slows digestion not the casin

2. agree about whey protein it will be replaced by an amino mix (EAA) by most supp companies for PW nutrition over the next few years.

3. The calcium in the milk alkalizes the stomach and so sould not be drunk with meals, should be fine with protein, this also slows digestion.

4. Milk is insulinagenic due to it being hard to digest - the lactase enzyme that should be present in it has been eliminated in pasterization.

5. I agree milk too close to bed would be a bad idea but say 90 mins before would be helpful as insulin levels would be lowering.

6. Yes whey is not as quickly digested as most think the peak amino concentrarion in blood levels in 3-4 hours after consumption - so again EAA's make a better PWO shake. Though will taste like crap.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

> wrong


lol, no

there is no fat in skimmed milk, or none which will be of any issue

milk is also insulinogenic due to AAs, leucine in particular

the rest i agree with as the boire study shows and some work by dr j berardi


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> lol, no
> 
> there is no fat in skimmed milk, or none which will be of any issue
> 
> ...


yes the high BCAA count in dairy is a factor and I agree skimmed milk will not slow down digestion to any major degree but it is unhealthy due to the way the fats removed and so should be avoided.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes thats the sh1te they use in the choc milk in question

I agree, gold top is ideal but we live in a fast and easy world and with dairy prices going up....


----------



## DrDeo (Jan 18, 2008)

I use milk only for the reason that if I use water it passes through me real quick. (I thought that would have been the other way round)

Tried it with water again a couple of days ago, then went to work. For a couple of hours I was in agony till I got to a toilet. Not good when your a trucker.

At 40 yrs old I didnt wanna be telling my gaffer that Iv'e got to go home cus I'd [email protected] myself.

Definately milk from now on.


----------



## Abide (Feb 15, 2008)

Milk when bulk cycle

Water when cut cycle


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

As above...

Plus it's easier to get to water through the day, milk is a pain to carry.


----------



## swifttorres (Sep 2, 2008)

both but if muscule milk, i take it with water


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Im using milk for the taste and the extra carbs.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

water because i cant drink milk


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I get some whey in with my oats in the morning, and they are made with 50% milk, 50% water, I also take a pre-sleep whey shake, but with water. It gets a bit heavy with milk.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Xtrainer said:


> I get some whey in with my oats in the morning, and they are made with 50% milk, 50% water, I also take a pre-sleep whey shake, but with water. It gets a bit heavy with milk.


My pre bed meal is full tin of beans + 2 toasted white muffins. Must be about 120g of carbs haha.

Defo should be putting weight on.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Water


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Slowly is better for a few reasons.

First it gets the digestive juices flowing once the food hits the mouth, it sends a signal to the stomach to get ready for food.

Don't forget saliva is the first stage of digestion.

Second if you were to drink it slowly there will be less response from insulin, less chance of that storing as fat.

I can not think of any reason to gulp it down.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Aftershock said:


> Yes am and PWO you want quick absorbsion so water is best. Before bed I have a casein based drink with milk so the fat will delay the absorbsion of the protein further and drip fead the muscle all night.


^^ Same as


----------



## not the face!! (Apr 4, 2008)

hackskii iv got a good reason to gulp it down, cus it tastes like s..t well mine does my shake consists of myprotein oats and my protein whey hmmmm tasty and gritty gotta love the stuff


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, the oats have fiber in them and will slow digestion of the protein powder.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 19, 2008)

I use both myself. I use water for my pre & post workout shake & make my bedtime syntha-6 shake with milk.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

STELLA


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

jw007 said:


> STELLA


Pu55y... I chase my protein with jack daniels


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I can get OPtimum Nutrition down with a little bi of water, just about. But find everything else tastes like ****, therefore it's milk for me!


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

i came off milk when my son was cutting for last weeks contest so i done it with him...not going back on milk now, better taste, better consistancy and "Muscle Fury" chocolate protein with hot water is bloody delicious.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

depens on what time shake is taken, pwo and breakfast with water, any other with milk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Hot water, thats a first!!!!!!!!!!! any one else do this


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> STELLA


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

mate you get more and more eccentric by the day!!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> I can get OPtimum Nutrition down with a little bi of water, just about. But find everything else tastes like ****, therefore it's milk for me!


5hit dont taste that bad, sweetcorns always a plus


----------



## Abbsie (Oct 26, 2008)

Fat slows down uptake of protein - so you want it with water (or skimmed milk)


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Milks best imo makes it taste alot better, suppose it also depends on whether or not your dieting.


----------



## MadRunner (Oct 27, 2008)

try taking protein with SOYA MILK - soya milk IS protein so - double bubble !!!


----------



## Abbsie (Oct 26, 2008)

THEMEAT said:


> Milks best imo makes it taste alot better, suppose it also depends on whether or not your dieting.


I use that before bed - cos then you've got slow-breakdown casein protein to give you it throughout the night


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

meal replacement milk with some fruit and ice and in blender if pwo water


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Tuna, or it goes up the hooter then i have a glass of milk.... does that count?


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

When I was cutting a while back I switched to water.......I got used to it and stuck with it....Every now and then I'll blend up a nice shake with chocolate protein, real organic peanut butter, banana, glutamine, and milk......... But the using just water is lighter on cal intake and much faster on the go


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Milk


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Have had 2 shakes today, both with water, managed to get them down ok. Seeing as I'm on a cut think it's the way forward, for now...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

after training - water

inbetween meals - milk


----------



## Big'un (Oct 26, 2008)

Water for me.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I just cant do it with water, It never actually dissolves in the water. I love my moo juice


----------



## Govinda's Mate (Oct 25, 2008)

Both, milk at night, and water in the morning.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Depends on what brand im using and what its flavouring is like

At the moment its BSD so water is fine :beer:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

I use both milk on training days and water on non training


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Water everytime


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Both, also deppends what protien powder you are using some just dont mix well with milk.


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Water most of the time, unless im having oats blended iwth it during the day!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Wheres the both option?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

had to revert to water because i think im lacto intolorent just seeing if it is that but was using milk before


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

rare6 said:


> had to revert to water because i think im lacto intolorent just seeing if it is that but was using milk before


Mate you can get lactose free milk!

Hope that helps?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

babyshins said:


> Mate you can get lactose free milk!
> 
> Hope that helps?


Bet it smells like vagina pi55 though?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

was thinking bout getting soya milk or just looking at what there is aint that laco free milk expensive?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Goose said:


> Bet it smells like vagina pi55 though?


haha wouldnt wanna know what it smells like tbh


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

rare6 said:


> haha wouldnt wanna know what it smells like tbh


Really!? man you are missing out big time!!


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

i do a bit of the old muff diving lmfao i was on about the milk


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

you cant expect something and not return the favour


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

did i say that hahahahahaha i need to think before i say anything


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Water with instant whey throughout the day, casein with milk at bedtime.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Water if I'm taking it after a workout at the gym. Soya Milk if I'm at home.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Water every time for me cos lactose intolerance.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

predatorN said:


> Water every time for me cos lactose intolerance.


Have you tried it with soya milk? tastes lovely, especially the Tesco, sweetened one.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

water... its cheaper


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

Water for me


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Water or rice milk, soya milk or oat milk....not milk


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

iv been told it reacts faster with water, but i prefer milk for the taste and surposely more fat


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

richiecoops said:


> I weened myself off milk - now i'm a waterboy!


same here! :thumb:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Bulls milk


----------



## gazza234 (Aug 5, 2005)

skimmed milk for me.


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

both, depending on time of day.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

water in the morning milk at night.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

milk everytime water makes it taste like sh1t


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

water for me


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

always water.


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Skimmed Milk, Part from PWO then water.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Have to mix it up, as I take it with water for PWO, but in the morning with milk, plus milk is good for you.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

I get de hydrated for some reason after protein drinks so i use water instead seems to be a bit better.


----------



## small.traps (Jun 19, 2009)

tried milk with me met rx and a big no doubled up in pain..but fine with water..mind the misses soon leaves the room once it passes:confused1:


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

water doing the day milk before i go to sleep


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

both, water post workout, milk with any other shake i have during the day.


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

milks abit more heavy on the pocket lol so its water for me, also quicker absorption.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i use water.

milk before bed tho.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

water mostley. in a.m and pw defo no milk before bead for me. during day some times but saying that i have been mixing up 2 big old bananas 80g oats 400m milk 2 scoop whey and some times a little honey. always water pw tho


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

both mostly water depends how nice your shake is though


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Both.


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Skimmed milk always


----------



## special k (Jul 26, 2009)

water for brekky and pwo

milk for bedtime...to slow down absorbtion


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

special k said:


> milk for bedtime...to slow down absorbtion


A healthy oil would be a better choice.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

water every time.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

water in all except night-time shake keeps my muscles feedin a bit longer


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Have both of them.


----------



## Olympus (Jul 19, 2009)

Infact, I'm both water and milk - coz I use milk powder.

I find the whey powder mixes better - than in 'real' milk - less clumps.

I also throw in fruit juice sometimes ...

Olympus  )


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

I have to use water for weight loss. Never tried it with milk.


----------



## iskandar (Sep 21, 2009)

water after training and milk b4 bedtime


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

special k said:


> water for brekky and pwo
> 
> milk for bedtime...to slow down absorbtion


 :thumb :X 2


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

water mornin and pwo, milk if im having a MRP etc


----------



## BIG_DEAN (Sep 3, 2009)

water, just mixes easyer nd easyer to just go to the tap after me workout instead of buyin milk or waitin til i get home etc


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

I like with water straight after training, get it flowing round my muscles quicker.

I always have a shake with milk an hour before bed time, try and get some repair work in while I sleep.


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

fits said:


> Water PWO.......Milk if replacing a meal.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

water throughout the day, and milk last shake before bed so both


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

water, if I wanted extra calories Id get it from better sources, not milk.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

water


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Pre WO & Pre Bed - Water

Post WO - Milk

Might use milk pre bed depending on fat gains.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I mix mine three different ways - with water around the workout, with raw goats or cows milk first thing, and with coconut milk if I have one late in the evening.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

milk personally, tastes much nicer 

but on ketosis ;( water


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

For me its milk with every shake. I use unflavoured protein so its a must really just so i can swollow it.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Almond milk is pretty yummy.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

soy milk with extra omega 3 is nice


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

skimmed milk in the day, water after training.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

NICK_1 said:


> skimmed milk in the day, water after training.


x2 :thumbup1:


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

water with everything since im cutting, but coconut milk as a treat before bed.


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Water for me - am on keto so got to keep the carbs as low as poss


----------



## bowesybwfc (Jun 15, 2010)

both, milk taste so much better!!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

water by day milk by night but if i am using the shake as a meal milk to fill me longer:thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Soya Milk with my Bulkpowders 90% Whey Isolate. Tastes great.


----------



## sthelensboy1989 (May 20, 2010)

water better but milks nicer

i have phd synergy with water on trainning days and then with milk on non trainning days as a treat


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Milk, my protein, oats mixed at the moment for a trial .

see how it goes ?.

otherwise USN choc protein mixed with water.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Both for me. Water PreW/O and PWO and with milk before sleep.


----------



## The_Salmon (Jun 22, 2010)

Water after training, Milk in the morning after my oats and pint of water!


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

Depends on how quickly I need it to be absorbed and convenience. If I do have it with milk it's definitely skimmed!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I take it with both.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Milk, bit of cream, some dextrose and icecream. :thumb:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Milk, bit of cream, some dextrose and icecream. :thumb:


Win :beer:


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

tastes nicer with milk for me


----------



## JanaT (Feb 11, 2009)

Milk ... just love the better taste !


----------



## blinky99 (May 1, 2010)

water PWO,milk at night


----------



## DA's (Aug 20, 2010)

Always with water, having protein with milk will leave you feeling bloated and it also inhibits the bodies ability to absorb Zinc and Magnesium as effectively.

DA's


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

milk mainly as bulking up a bit but water if late at work or cutting slightly (difficult one depending on sugar levels as i am type 1 diabetic)


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

water before and after workout, skimmed milk @ bed time


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Water.........It's cheap like my budget!


----------



## itsjosh (Aug 17, 2010)

Skimmed milk in morning and evening (morning trying to get into the habit of having something for breakfast as I haven't had breakfast regularly for the past 6+ years!)

Though i've ordered a few sample sachets of Whey2.0 for after workout which will replace my skimmed milk evening one as i gym evenings.


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

water for me saves $$$$


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I mostly take mine with water even though it tastes like ****, the only reason is if i start taking it with milk i will be nearly doubling the calorie intake which i dont want to do at the moment. Now and then i will take with milk if i know im not going to be able to eat properly for a few hours.


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

Skimmed milk only. All the nutrient goodness minus the fats 

Occasionally water for convenience.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

milk defo before bed or in morning... water during the day... otherwise it feels like a meal and fills me up too much.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ive just tried my strwb shake in orange juice

it is sooo nice....and i dont get any nausia this way...like i do milk


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Milk for me. Easy calories. Powerlifting rules.


----------



## Audacity (Aug 29, 2010)

90% of the time with whole milk, unless pwo then water (not as nice though)


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

take it to gym in a shaker with water and milk when im having it at home


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

milk


----------

